
TcpKiller: A small GUI application to kill a process listening on a port - ynv
https://github.com/ayedo/tcpkiller
======
ynv
Hello everybody! I often had the problem that I could not find which process
was listening on a port that I was trying to bind to. Of course there are
already many ways of doing that, but I found myself googling for the same
terminal command, and even forgetting the alias I had set for it in my .bashrc
over and over again. I wanted to learn some JavaFX, and as a hobby project
implemented a small 'task manager' for processes listening to TCP ports. It's
released as open source, and maybe it's useful to somebody else as well? Stars
are very appreciated :)

